# Background & Props



## joel28 (May 4, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I keep wondering how the Product Photographers create the nice looking backgrounds and props for their shots.

For example, in the photo below there is a small fence and flowers.

How can i learn about these background and props, and where do i purchase them?


----------

